# Miss M gets the beater she deserves.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

If riding is your main transportation you gotta have a beater. Some bike that you are not afraid to take out in any weather, any surface, any time. Something you can take shopping.

So what makes a good beater? Well you want to start out with a good all around frame (likely steel) that will take racks and fenders but not something you care all that much about. Then you want to build it up with scrap stuff you have lying around so you aren't out all that much cash.

So I took this old frame of Miss M's that she had pretty much quit riding and had it resprayed. Then I dug though our old parts bins to come up with a group-the only new stuff was cables, housing (which allowed me to sneak in a little Campy) and bar tape. I added a BOB rear skewer and the thing was done.

This morning we took it out for a test ride. The front derailleur needed a little adjustment and Miss M pronounced it good to go. 

We got home and Miss M popped on the BOB and headed off to the local Co-op and I headed to work.

I guess I gave her a good beater after all (I'll add some fenders later).


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*BOB trailer*

I bet you can get a weeks load of groceries in that.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hmm, a Rivendell with a Brooks saddle, King headset ... doesn't look like the beaters I see around here. She's a lucky gal.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Congrats Miss M*

WOW, that's a beater? Nice bike, I remember when you posted the paint job the finished product looks great! Glad to hear Miss M likes it.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah MB, a beater that's worth more than my truck. Somehow I don't think so. . .but it sure came out pretty. Nice job!!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

You are such a sh!t MB. Giving the love of your life such a trashy bike.....geez. Let me take it off her hands, so you can get her something decent.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Hmm, a Rivendell with a Brooks saddle, King headset ... doesn't look like the beaters I see around here. She's a lucky gal.


No, no, Of course it's a beater. Nobody would dare build a main ride with Shimano bits only to use Campy housing. That's just a travesty. Man, talk about a bike nobody wants to steal . . .


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Mmmmmm... Chocolate beater... YUMMY!

- FBB


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I guess that is as good a gift as a new electric skillet, washing machine, or a new iron. :thumbsup:


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I guess that is as good a gift as a new electric skillet, washing machine, or a new iron.


You wouldn't dare......would you?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*A for one am not that stupid.*



snapdragen said:


> You wouldn't dare......would you?


If it requires batteries or a power cord it doesn't qualify as a gift.

BTW the beater isn't a gift, it is just a beater.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

calling a Rivendell a "beater" is just wrong.  

is this the same bike, the stove-pipe green that seemed to be her main ride? i'm assuming, until you got the Waterfords.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ditto. Beaters, by definition, are not allowed to have Chris King headsets. Or be Rivendells.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*A Beater is an honorable and useful thing for a bicycle.*

Sure our beaters are Rivendells but what is wrong with that? They meet the requirements of a beater; steel frame and fork, comfortable, ability to carry stuff, room for big tires and fenders, and we wouldn't be riding them much if they weren't our beaters.

Good bikes, good beaters and we use them. Sure they don't need fresh paint or Chris King headsets or Paul Brakes or whatever other good stuff we have on them but I work in a shop just to buy stuff like this at cost. On Miss M's new beater it was all used stuff; we already owned it so we might as well use it.

FWIW I am sure Grant would have no problem with how we use our Rivendells.

Ride your bike(s)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rufus said:


> is this the same bike, the stove-pipe green that seemed to be her main ride? i'm assuming, until you got the Waterfords.


exactly


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

MB1 said:


> room for big tires and fenders,



What size are the tires on Ms M's "beater?"

And how wide are the rims that support them?

As tires (say 700's) get progressively wider at what points on the way would you say the extra width required a wider rim?

Very nice looking refurbish job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Vettekid said:


> What size are the tires on Ms M's "beater?"
> 
> And how wide are the rims that support them?
> 
> ...


The frame will accept either 26" or 650C wheels. Tires up to 26X1.5 (the largest 650C tires I know of are 28s. Right now she is running 650x25 on the rear, 650x23 on the front-because that is what we had lying around.

You can install amazingly wide tires on skinny rims if you mount them carefully-you just have to be careful not to run low pressure or corner too hard or you might peel wide tires off skinny rims.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Once in a while you gotta give a woman a good beater, just so she remembers how good she has it.

I think ya gave yer woman a good beater.

holy long chainstays batman! distance from the rear tire to the seattube is large.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Sure our beaters are Rivendells but what is wrong with that? They meet the requirements of a beater; steel frame and fork, comfortable, ability to carry stuff, room for big tires and fenders, and we wouldn't be riding them much if they weren't our beaters.


That looks like a good bike. "Good beater" is an oxymoran isn't? I know what you mean but you can't be too upset if your beater bike ever gets stolen. Does your beater pass that test?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Heck no.*



steephill said:


> That looks like a good bike. "Good beater" is an oxymoran isn't? I know what you mean but you can't be too upset if your beater bike ever gets stolen. Does your beater pass that test?


And yes, "Good Beater" may be an oxymoran which is why we don't turn our Waterfords into beaters.  

Miss M wasn't using the bike and I wasn't going to throw it away after just 40,000 miles and buy or track down a cheaper setup for a beater. Except for the paint the only thing I bought new for the bike was handlebar tape-figure $10.00 out of pocket for the thing.

BTW I would be very upset if anyone got through the huge, tough locks we habitually use and got any of our bikes. I don't care how good or bad a bike may be I hate bike thieves with a passion.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Is that a Goodrich Rivendell or a Starck Rivendell?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I have no idea.*



Durandal said:


> Is that a Goodrich Rivendell or a Starck Rivendell?


Is there a difference?


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Not really, other than the lingering aura of insanity that surrounds a Starck built frame. The question was more of a "How old is the frame?" question, as I don't believe you ever said how old it was, just that was older.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I'm thinking it was built in 1999.*



Durandal said:


> Not really, other than the lingering aura of insanity that surrounds a Starck built frame. The question was more of a "How old is the frame?" question, as I don't believe you ever said how old it was, just that was older.


 I know they had 2 frame builders at the time. 


What is the story with Starck frames, good or bad? Details man, details!


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Joe Starck built their custom frames after their partnership with Waterford ended. He was master builder with a great eye for detail, his frames were just as good as any made by Curt Goodrich, maybe even better. But he is also as crazy as he is talented with a torch. He retired from building in around '02 and has had a bitter taste in his mouth ever since, but just as the taste lingers in his mouth, he lingers on the frame-builders mailing list to this day.

Lately he has been trying to get rid of some of his stuff, first he was giving away a crazy/dangerously light fixed gear frame, then he took back the offer saying that only he could appreciate and be wary enough for the tube set he used. This week he was selling a picture of Former President Carter's his and hers set of custom rivendells. Some times he just likes to start fights on the list too.

<a href="http://istanbultea.typepad.com/largefellaonabike/2005/04/fbq_joe_starck.html">Here's<a href> an interview with him.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

Durandal said:


> Joe Starck built their custom frames after their partnership with Waterford ended. He was master builder with a great eye for detail, his frames were just as good as any made by Curt Goodrich, maybe even better. But he is also as crazy as he is talented with a torch. He retired from building in around '02 and has had a bitter taste in his mouth ever since, but just as the taste lingers in his mouth, he lingers on the frame-builders mailing list to this day.
> 
> Lately he has been trying to get rid of some of his stuff, first he was giving away a crazy/dangerously light fixed gear frame, then he took back the offer saying that only he could appreciate and be wary enough for the tube set he used. This week he was selling a picture of Former President Carter's his and hers set of custom rivendells. Some times he just likes to start fights on the list too.
> 
> <a href="http://istanbultea.typepad.com/largefellaonabike/2005/04/fbq_joe_starck.html">Here's<a href> an interview with him.


Hey Dirtydoll,
I like my bio ya did up for me here. I only have one correction: pictures of the Carter bikes can be ordered from me anytime! Get yours now for, oh, $15/pair; in 4x6 or 5x7, depending on my mood.
http://www.alonzo.org/images/crazy aint crazy 3.jpg
-Joe Starck


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Hey Joe,*

Turns out you did build my wife's frame. 

At one time you were selling the build documentation for your frames, is this still the case?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

man, I thought the chain stays on a LHT were long....


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Turns out you did build my wife's frame.
> 
> At one time you were selling the build documentation for your frames, is this still the case?


Maybe. Email me ([email protected]) offlist with known info on her frame: serial number stamped into BB, frame size and Riv'type(road, all-rounder, longlow, beater?), name of original owner. Then I'll look and see what I have on it. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/soobis/418812001/
-Joe Starck


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

steephill said:


> That looks like a good bike. "Good beater" is an oxymoran isn't? I know what you mean but you can't be too upset if your beater bike ever gets stolen. Does your beater pass that test?


LOL, I have to agree with this! Rivs & Waterfords, eh? So where do the Bruce Gordons & JP Weigles fit in the line-up? Your Rivs may not be viewed by you with the same affection as your newer Waterfords, but that hardly classifies them as "beaters." "Daily riders," yes; "out to pasture thoroughbreds," perhaps; "beaters," no. Sure, you can put a lock on a beater. A small one, since nobody but joy-riding punks would mess with it anyway. Sure, you can be upset if it gets stolen. Just not too upset. Sure, you can put high-end parts on it that you've got hanging around. Old, worn, used high-end parts.

You've got to leave the "beat" in "beater." Otherwise, you've simply got "Yet Another Really Nice Bike To Ride."


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Steel and a Brooks? MB1, you’re so trendy!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice bike for Mrs. M.. 

I'm now jealous of not only your bikes, rides and photographs, but the extra parts you have laying around.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*nice bike*

Hoped we'd be getting a picture of Miss M in one of your undershirts. I guess I should have known better.


----------



## haroldson5 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Trick photography*

I like how in one photo the image is reversed so it looks like the drive is on the left. Now THAT would be an interesting beater.

BTW- what's with the white/black glove combo? Beaters as well?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Is that brown color the original frame color?


----------

